# The Kingdom of God



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2008)

What is the best book for getting an understanding of the Kingdom of God? In God's goodness I have resources for understanding other major concepts like law, covenant, gospel, prophecy, priesthood, creation, etc., but I need to acquire something on kingdom.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 9, 2008)

Ridderbos' "The Coming of the Kingdom." Just be prepared for some hard, hard slogging. But richly rewarding.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2008)

Any problems to be aware of in that volume? It sounds good, and I liked Ridderbos on _Redemptive History and the OT Scriptures_, but his commentary on Galatians seemed kind of meager.


----------



## Bygracealone (Aug 9, 2008)

I second Bruce's recommendation of Ridderbos. Though I haven't read through the following yet, a couple other books that may be worth reading are: G. Vos' "The Teaching of Jesus Concerning the Kingdom and the Church" and Berkhof's "The Kingdom of God"


----------



## Casey (Aug 9, 2008)

I think Ladd has a treatment of the Kingdom of God, too. Haven't read it, but heard good things about it.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2008)

Are there any Puritan works on it?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Are there any Puritan works on it?



I'm glad you asked. 

Thomas Boston, "Mystery of Christ's Kingdom Known to Believers," _Works_, Vol. 4, pp. 218-227; "The Second Petition," _Works_, Vol. 2, pp. 571-586

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/works-thomas-boston-online-28411/

Thomas Ridgeley, _A Body of Divinity_, Vol. 4, pp. 384-396 (on the Second Petition / WLC 191)

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - A Body of Divinity -- Thomas Ridgley - The PuritanBoard

Other Puritans on WSC 102:

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Westminster Shorter Catechism Project - The PuritanBoard

John Owen, "The Advantage of the Kingdom of Christ in the Shaking of the Kingdoms of the World; or, Providential Alterations in Their Subserviency to Christ's Exaltation" in _Works_, Vol. 8, pp. 311-339

SERMON 7.

I can't help but also recommend the Puritan-minded William Symington's _Messiah the Prince_.

Links and Downloads Manager - Theological Links - Messiah the Prince -- William Symington - The PuritanBoard


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm glad you answered!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 9, 2008)

Almost all of Ladd's books are about the Kingdom of God. His "Jesus and the Kingdom," (newer edition = "The Presence of the Future: The Eschatology of Biblical Realism") would be the most seminal. It is a good companion to Ridderbos and Vos.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2008)

If I get Ridderbos, Vos, and Symington and read Owen's sermon on it, is there anything major I'll be missing by the time I get through?


----------



## sotzo (Aug 10, 2008)

py3ak said:


> If I get Ridderbos, Vos, and Symington and read Owen's sermon on it, is there anything major I'll be missing by the time I get through?



I think if all you read was Ridderbos' book Bruce mentioned above you would be set.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 10, 2008)

py3ak said:


> If I get Ridderbos, Vos, and Symington and read Owen's sermon on it, is there anything major I'll be missing by the time I get through?




Probably not, but Boston's Sermon ["Mystery of Christ's Kingdom Known to Believers," Works, Vol. 4, pp. 218-227] is worth the time it takes to read. 

It is very rich in insight and I found it to be quite well done.

The Puritan perspective is always worth looking at!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 10, 2008)

I like Boston. I'll add that sermon to the list.


----------

